# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Massie Introduces Amendments to Block Unauthorized U.S. Military Involvement in Syria and

## Matt Collins

From a release:





> Representative Massie Introduces Amendments to Block Unauthorized U.S. Military Involvement in Syria and Egypt
> 
> 
> _“The  Constitution prohibits the President from unilaterally spending  American taxpayer dollars on military operations without congressional  approval”
> 
> _
>  *WASHINGTON*  – Representative Massie offered two amendments to the House Defense  Appropriations Act (H.R. 2397) requiring congressional authorization to  use taxpayer funds for military or paramilitary purposes in Syria and  Egypt. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Sola_Fide

Thank you Thomas.

----------


## WhistlinDave

How should I refer to these amendments when contacting my rep to ask him to support them?  Any suggestions?  Should I just call them the Massie amendments to HR2397 to block unauthorized funding of military or paramilitary operations in Syria and Egypt...?

----------


## JoshLowry

Politics doesn't get much bigger than this.  Thanks Massie.

----------


## TaftFan

Good on Yoho too.

----------


## WhistlinDave

> How should I refer to these amendments when contacting my rep to ask him to support them?  Any suggestions?  Should I just call them *the Massie amendments to HR2397 to block unauthorized funding of military or paramilitary operations in Syria and Egypt*...?


Hey I just got word from thomas-in-ky that this is exactly how to refer to these amendments when contacting our reps.  (In bold, above.)  FYI.

Now, everybody...  GO!  LOL  Link below to find and contact your rep.  And THANK YOU THOMAS!!!!

http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/

----------


## WhistlinDave

Sample letter for anyone who wants it.  This is what I just wrote to my rep:


Dear Representative [Your Rep's last name],

I'm writing you today to ask you to please support the the Massie amendments to HR2397 to block unauthorized funding of military or paramilitary operations in Syria and Egypt.  

Thomas Massie from Kentucky introduced these amendments to honor the wishes of the majority of Americans, who do NOT want the US to give any more military aid to Egypt or Syria without a full vote of the Congress.  The Massie Amendments will stop unauthorized wasteful spending by the Executive branch, and put the control over these funds back where it belongs -- in the hands of Congress.

We simply cannot keep allowing the expenditure of hundreds of millions of dollars for military or paramilitary aid in unstable regions where the US has no business poking its nose, without the entire Congress engaging in a proper debate on the merits, or the detriments, of taking such drastic and expensive actions.

Thank you so much for everything you do to represent us, your constituents!

Sincerely,

[You]

----------


## Warlord

Good amendments from Massie however they will get voted down hard as Congress doesn't care about being lied to or anything else really

----------


## TheTyke

Now is the time to push this HARD!

----------


## R3AL.CH1CK3N

I just wrote my congressman and used your template.  Thank you.




> Sample letter for anyone who wants it.  This is what I just wrote to my rep:
> 
> 
> Dear Representative [Your Rep's last name],
> 
> I'm writing you today to ask you to please support the the Massie amendments to HR2397 to block unauthorized funding of military or paramilitary operations in Syria and Egypt.  
> 
> Thomas Massie from Kentucky introduced these amendments to honor the wishes of the majority of Americans, who do NOT want the US to give any more military aid to Egypt or Syria without a full vote of the Congress.  The Massie Amendments will stop unauthorized wasteful spending by the Executive branch, and put the control over these funds back where it belongs -- in the hands of Congress.
> 
> ...

----------


## TheTyke

> I just wrote my congressman and used your template.  Thank you.


+1 Nice first post!

----------


## Aratus

cooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## R3AL.CH1CK3N

I know a few of my friends did as well.  I posted it up on FB and made sure every one of my friends were able to see it.  I hope to get more involved once I separate from the military this fall.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...syria-strikes/

Someone get this to Massie, Didn't see him on this list; congressman calling Obama to consult them before any intervention. Amash is on there.

----------

